# Fish for a 10 gallon?



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon that I would like to put fish in (non betta this time). I have had platies and mollies before but the constant breeding they did was stressful for me, always having to make sure I did not siphon any up, protecting them from the filter intake, finding home for them as they aged...ect.
I was curious what others opinions are on the matter. I know most fish will breed but still. lol
Also I am interested in Zebra Danios and White Cloud Minnows...how many Zebra Danios can go in a 10 gallon and how many White Cloud Mountian Minnows could go in a 10 gallon? (not danios and minnows together)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Danios are too active for a 10 gal. I'm not sure, but I think its the same with white clouds. You wouldn't have to worry about breeding if you had ALL males or ALL females. That's why I'm thinking guppies. 3 in cycled tank would be nice. I say guppies for 10 gal. because they are fun and easy.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, no white clouds either.
Do you know your pH and hardness? There are lots of options if your water is in the softer range, but considering your live bearers thrived so well you probably have hard water.
You could do 3 dwarf puffers in a well planted tank. Otherwise, American flagfish comes to mind, or maybe a small school of rainbowfish, probably furcata could work..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What are your water hardness and PH readings?
What are the dimensions of the tank?
What is the substrate of the tank
Is your tank planted with live plants
If so....
How planted is it, lightly, heavily, or in the middle
What is the filteration 
Is it aerated 
Pictures please


Olympia. Livebearers are adaptable fish and thrive in a wide range of setups. Just because they were breeding doesn't indicate that the OP has hard water, I've seen livebearer setups thrive in soft water tanks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Livebearers have been known to get slime cost issues in soft water and have weakened immune systems. These fish are adapted to high mineral concentrations and can get internal organ damage due to deficiencies, which you can't see, they are still there, resulting in shortened life spans... Think how brackish water helps mollies get their mineral supplements, same story here. They will not thrive, improper conditions causes stress. Livebearers are nasty fish as it is, overbred to an unbelievable point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You are right that they are in the wild adapted to high mineral contents which causes hard water, but through generations of being bred domesticity. They have adapted to neutral water condition and thrive, most people don't know that guppies. Actually don't thrive and live as long in high temperatures. In lower temperatures around 74, this is where they really thrive. IMO. Livebearers are very adaptable, but mollies are the sensitive ones to soft water. Experince, research, etc. all proves that the other livebearers thrive in neutral water


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I never said "oh you don't have neutral water." Also neutral and soft are two completely different terms, I never once brought up pH.. Soft water meaning around 50ppm... No way it's that soft, this crosses out the micro fish which do well in these small tanks....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Sorry, I used the wrong use if terms, I meant softer water, softer than hard would be anywhere in the neutral to soft area. So I should have specified. Neutral meaning in the middle of hard and soft.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It is a typical 10 gallon tank. I have medium sized gravel and soft plastic plants. My water is hard, between 7.5-8.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A school of daisy's rice fish or Oryzias woworae would do nicely in that set-up. They are pretty hardy and quite an attractive and personable fish. I have a small school of them and they will come and hand-feed at the surface.

If you wanted to do rainbows I would go for Pseudomugil tenellus as they tend not to be as active swimmers as furcatus which are similar to danios in behaviour. They may be hard to find overseas though as they are not as popular.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think I've seen rice fish round here either. LBF stop it, you have all my dream species in plentiful supply over there. :rofl:
What about a honey gourami?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Pft I just live close to the one LFS that actually routinely imports rarer species. Otherwise most fish here cost a fair amount (it's like $10-$20 just for a VT betta in most stores) and equipment is also about twice as much as what you pay overseas. It also costs a decent chunk of change to import anything in from AB and then they have to be held for 7 days quarantine.

Another option is that you could just put some golden medaka in there. They are hardy as heck and would probably do fine in a higher pH tank. I always think they are quite an attractive and very underrated fish. They are just like a poor man's blue-eye and depending where you live they most likely won't even need a heater.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

You could also put several balloon mollies in there...and some Pygmy cories if you have sand, some shrimp, snails if you want...

If you were to get something like guppies, do all male if you don't want babies...you don't need females...I would personally be able to put about 4 or 5 in my ten gallon, but that's because I have over filtration for this tank....if you don't have over filtration (meaning more than just a filter that's actually made for a ten gallon...mine is made for either a twenty or thirty gallon) I would put about 3 male guppies in there... The are beautiful to watch...but I also love my balloon mollies...they're so cute and always come up to me and follow me around...my guppies never did that


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Balloon Mollies get big - they prefer a 20 or 30 gallon. And they are better kept in brakish water.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon with 6 mountain minnows, 1 zebra snail and 4 ghost shrimp and everyone is happy and healthy and the water is a constant 72 degrees (no heater) and natural plants...

Just a suggestion


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Aurie said:


> I have a 10 gallon with 6 mountain minnows, 1 zebra snail and 4 ghost shrimp and everyone is happy and healthy and the water is a constant 72 degrees (no heater) and natural plants...
> 
> Just a suggestion


+1 Great idea, easy and cheap!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's my setup (minus the bubble stone and large sword)


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

A small shoal of neon tetras would look great!


----------

